# Question for the fellas



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hi guys,

Just a simple little question - how many items of footwear do you own? I'm called Imelda Marcus at work as I seem to have more than the average bloke.

Of course, with you all being style gurus, no doubt you, too, have many items for many different occasions.

Here are the ones I can remember off the top of my head, but I know there'll be ones I've forgotten and that lie hidden at the back of the wardrobe somewhere.
*
Shoes:
Nicole Farhi â€" brown loafers
Nicholas Deakins â€" burgundy apron loafers
Ted Baker â€" brown loafers
Red Tape â€" orangey brown loafers
Timberland classic three hole deck shoes.

Boots:
Timberland yellow 8 hole boots x2 pairs
Timberland red 8 hole boots
Rockport black leather
Frank Wright burgundy leather boots
Next Chelsea boots

Trainers:
Adidas Climacool Tennis â€" white/black/red - gym
Adidas Stan Smiths white with blue
Adidas Superstars grey with grey
Adidas Superstars white with red
Adidas Superstars white with silver
Converse â€" old school style white/blue
Etnies white/blue
Nike Air Estival â€" Khaki/blue
Nike Air Max 95 black leather
Nike Air Max 95 blue
Nike Air Max 95 grey and Orange
Nike Air somethings white/black - gym
Nike Cortez (original 1970â€™s pair) green with white
Puma Basket white with Red
Reebok hiking shoe thingys
Timberland Trainers

Sandals/beach wear:
Burberry Sandals
Quicksilver Flip Flops
Rockport Sandals
Timberland trail sandals

Neither nowt nor summit:
Timberland casual shoes
Azor bowling shoe type thingys
However bolwing shoe type thingys
*

By my reckoning that's 33 pairs. Is this normal?


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> ........Â Is this normal?


For a millipede ........... yes ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

NO!! Â  And that's from a womans point of view!

I've got some catching up to do compared to you

That's just greedy!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

urm.....

unbranded black shoes for work
Petrolum boots
Nike(?) daps white / blue
another pair of daps that can't remember what make - but they're black...

um.
pair of puka looking sandel things for on the beach.
pair of ski boots (does it show that I'm scraping the barrel now?)

aha!
AlpineStar SMX3 'bike boots
AlpineStar can't remeber which model off-road bike boots

but that, as they say, is that.... :-[


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Kell
You couldn't fit them all in the boot of the TT and take a picture could you.

That is an incredible amount.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

You are officially a foot / shoe fettish freak.

How can anyone own 16 pairs of trainers ??? & with so many of them being virtually identical. I own 1 pair of trainers & they only ever get worn when i'm going to the gym 

I own 14 pairs of shoes, including formal, casual & deck / beach footwear & i thought i had too many (2 pairs have never been worn yet ).

You can indeed be called Imelda  ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Â Is this normal?


That is way too many shoes for a man and I am surprised that they only call you Imelda


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

No way is that normal. ???

Statistically you are a freak.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Thats what they say to his face.

[smiley=gossip.gif]

Far too many. Â did you get a group buy discount ?

How bigs your wardrobe.

Or do you have small feet. ?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I have about 12 pairs of footwear - so yes, officially you are a freak


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

You need some help - maybe we can all put some Â£Â£Â£ together to get you a good shrink ;-)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've just shown this to a girl here who is known for buying new shoes every month and even she was shocked - not least 'cos you actually remember all of them!!!

Are you really a girl? 

I myself only have 6 pairs (well 8 if you count ski boots and wellies!!)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oh yeah, I also have a pair of Rock climbing shoes (unused for about 15 years) two pairs of SPD cycling shoes (winter and summer) and a pair of Ski boots.

That's up to 37. Â

I might have to have a look tonight to see if I can find any other to break 40.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Are you a 'spendaholic'?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

You must have done boxing and Ballet at some point too. They'll be in the loft.

You have more shoes than Brantano


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Kell,

Exactly how many feet have you got  :

My other half takes the mick out of me, and I've only got 7 pairs of shoes, 3 pairs of trainers and a pair of boots :-/


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually Andy - I did do ballet (right little Billy Elliot me).

However, I didn't keep the shoes.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

LOL



> Actually Andy - I did do ballet (right little Billy Elliot me).


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Wait a minute, loads of shoes, did ballet; I'm a girl aren't I?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell, abnormal. Very.

I am very concerned for you. You need some quality Church's or Loake's brogues to wear with your suit instead of those sandals.

Concur with Paul on trainers. Trainers are for training only. I can only see case for two pairs ever: one indoor cross-trainer; one outdoor running type.

I am also sure that you are in no way a fashion victim or blingy.  (BTW sarcastic humour insert)

Real question is - do you clean them all?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Only the leather ones - which I never wear two days in row.

I rarely wear suits, luckily I don't have to for work, and so almost all items have been purchased to go with jeans.

However, I do wonder, given that most of the shoes are uncomfortable after extended periods, whether I'd be better off going to Church's like you suggest, having a last made and then getting them hand made. Â One or two pairs of hand-made ones would probably last longer and definitely be more comfortable.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Only the leather ones - which I never wear two days in row.
> 
> I rarely wear suits, luckily I don't have to for work, and so almost all items have been purchased to go with jeans.
> 
> However, I do wonder, given that most of the shoes are uncomfortable after extended periods, whether I'd be better off going to Church's like you suggest, having a last made and then getting them hand made. Â One or two pairs of hand-made ones would probably last longer and definitely be more comfortable.


I have 2 pr identical Church's which I have had for over 5 years and are good as new. They can be very hard to break in, but once done so are supremely comfortable. They are generally considered next best thing to bespoke and good value, if a tad old fashioned. But that in itself is quite cool I think. But I would say that...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm sorry to say you are a freak  thought i was bad with owning 7 pairs of trainers ( Old classics ranging from Adidas Trim Trab to Forrest hills) and roughly 7 pairs of shoes. Given that most of the shoes you list look the same why buy so many :-/
Jonah


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

For the same reason I have about 15 pairs of blue jeans.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And for the crunch question Gary, how much did your Church's cost?

I'm pretty sure last time I tried on a pair of Church's they were about Â£300. And that was off the peg, not bespoke.

Which are yours and how many of our English were they?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG Kell, you need to either do a boot fair Â ;D or sell up on Ebay Â .


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Wait a minute, loads of shoes, did ballet; I'm a girl aren't I?


you said it  ;D

remember to come on the next meet!
seriously Kell 33!!!!!  I have 6 and that include Wellies.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

;D


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> I have 2 pr identical Church's ............Â They are generally considered next best thing to bespoke and good value, if a tad old fashioned.


I have three pair identical (although two are black and the other brown) John Lewis own brand (Jonelle) Hampshire brogues. Unfortunately I don't think they sell this 'model' anymore but they are absolutley tremendous shoes - I just keep getting them re-soled and re-soled ......... they are extremely comfortable, continue to look good and for ~Â£100 a pair incredible value seeing as the oldest pair are now some eight (I think) years old and one pair is always worn to work each day (yes, I have to work in a suit). Definitely old fashioned, but I agree, definitely quite cool


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> And for the crunch question Gary, how much did your Church's cost?
> 
> I'm pretty sure last time I tried on a pair of Church's they were about Â£300. Â And that was off the peg, not bespoke.
> 
> Which are yours and how many of our English were they?


They are called chetwyn or chagford (can't remember exactly) off the peg (but half sizes and variable width etc) 5 years ago the list was about Â£250 a pop. Â I actually bought them from Jone The Bootmaked in the sales for Â£300 two pairs as I recall. Â That's good value.

You can get seconds too - which after a few months wear, you'd never spot - from various outlets. Â

This reminds me to do a spot of investigation and maybe get a another couple of pairs for the next 5-10 years, although I would probably go for plain fronts next time.

With TLC they can last a lifetime so Â going out of fashion is not going to be an issue, since they are never in, and maybe considered a little fuddy duddy in some quarters - but what do they know? 

If I had the money spare I'd have some made as I would 2 identical bespoke Â£2000 suits. Â Alas I am currently poor as a church mouse.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Join the club, I have Â£50 to last me till the end of the month.

I would also love a bespoke suit and last time I thought about it, I got the name of a very good Saville Row tailor.

(That's very good as in - will make it for a lot less than the 'names' of the road would. About Â£700 I think).

I'll have to dig it out. Â


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

2x Dunlop plimsoles (one white pair, one black) [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

this has got to be worth a pic you could start another kitchen thread way to many shoes do you have them all still in the box?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Ok! so whats the most you've paid for a pair of shoes?
Mines Â£275 for a pair of Joseph Sweeny shoes :-/
Jonah


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a simple little question - how many items of footwear do you own? Â I'm called Imelda Marcus at work as I seem to have more than the average bloke.
> 
> ...


Rockport, Timberland, Burberry, White Trainers........

......have you seen my thread on 'Chunky Jewelery' ?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

you sure your sign in names not actually kelly ?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

OK, my 2p worth....Church's are the way forwards (even if they're owned by Italians now) very comfy and last forever....
...if you're feeling tight then go for Grenson's or Loakes....
...ditch all but 2 pairs of trainers (or you could keep another for mowing the lawn in )

As for bespoke suits, take a week or two off work, go to Thailand (not Bankok) for the time and get them made there - will cost less and be better than Saville Row...and you have the opportunity to pick up some tropical diseases for free on the way 

H

oh, and you MUST be a girl (or have owned an XR3i with go-faster stripes)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

never owned an Escort of any type.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Kell you ARE a girl. You are just missing a pair of cfm shoes - what about a pair of pink metallic leopard print stilletos? (I bought some in the Office sale on Sat.. )

and you have to do some ballet moves next time I see you ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Slippers?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not really.

The MIL bought be some Mules for Christmas a few years back, but my wife refuses to let me wear them outside of the house. Consequently, they are being used as slippers, or possibly more correctly, house shoes.

I took all the ones out at home over the weekend (to photo, but forgot camera today) and I think I will take heed of the advice posted here and donate the old ones to charity. Some of the shoes I will never wear, and I know they were appealing for clothes for the Iran Earthquake. (Well, for the survivors of.)

I also remembered I had more to take me to 40.

Nike Softball Cleats
Adidas football boots
and my pseudo slippers as described above.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

2 pairs of black - work alternating
2 pairs of Cat(urpllar) Black brown, casual
1 pair of brogues smarter casual
Slippers - never were
Ski boots - love wearing, well using!

And thats plenty IMHO

Answer your question Imelda? 

Just don't talk to me about Gant shirts/jeans/trousets/jackets/polo shirts/sweaters/sportsware/breifcases/hats/gloves/scarfs etc. etc. etc. - wardrobe is stuffed! 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Not really.
> 
> The MIL bought be some Mules for Christmas a few years back, but my wife refuses to let me wear them outside of the house. Â Consequently, they are being used as slippers, or possibly more correctly, house shoes.
> 
> ...


Would I be right I guessing you still have all of the boxes? Or individual shoe trees for each?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nah - no boxes for any of them.

I'm not a collector, and I do genuinely wear each of them with the exception of about four pairs.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was, however, hoping to get this book for Christmas, but it was not to be.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NICE!


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

I have to admit to being a bit of a clothes freak, though shoes aren't really my weak point i do have quite a few:

1 x Prada shoes
1 x Paul Smith shoes
1 x Hugo Boss shoes
1 x Evisu boots
1 x Evisu trainers
1 x Lacoste trainers
3 x Puma trainers
3 x Addidas trainers
2 x Nike trainers
1 x Timberland boots

My weak point is coats, i have around 20 and i can't stop buying them 

in fact i bought 2 coats on Sunday (a Prada 3/4 length coat and a Fake of London short jacket).

what a tosser i am


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Ok! so whats the most you've paid for a pair of shoes?
> Mines Â£275 for a pair of Joseph Sweeny shoes :-/
> Jonah


Would that be Oliver Sweeny?

The most I've paid was for my Nicole Farhi shoes which were about Â£170. Â Other than that the Rockports were around Â£150 as were each of the pairs of Timberland boots.

The Burberry sandals (don't have the check Kev, very subtle) were Â£175, but I got them for Â£35.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The ones I have at home...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/IMGP1248.JPG

My Burberry sandals - just for Kev's benefit.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/IMGP1249.JPG


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

No wonder we get a bad rap off Clarkson!! : ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

He's only annoyed because he single handedly created the 'Clakson Effect' a few years back in which people stopped wearing jeans because he was wearing them.

The Cargo revolution may have been sparked already, but Clakson and his tight fitting Levi's poured gallons of petrol onto it.

This is part of the reason that Levi's introduced their twisted range - to have something new to drag punters back into wearing jeans again. And ones that Clarkson certainly wouldn't wear.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

You need help!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I think I saw those Burberry's slipper/sandals in an Esquire fashion special at some time last year!

If there is 1 thing I hate it is shoes that hurt. I will happily pay good money for shoes if I can be sure that they are 100% comfortable.

Unfortunately, some shoes take ages to wear in.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> He's only annoyed because he single handedly created the 'Clakson Effect' a few years back in which people stopped wearing jeans because he was wearing them.
> 
> The Cargo revolution may have been sparked already, but Clakson and his tight fitting Levi's poured gallons of petrol onto it.
> 
> This is part of the reason that Levi's introduced their twisted range - to have something new to drag punters back into wearing jeans again. Â And ones that Clarkson certainly wouldn't wear.


I didn't know JC his columns and TV progs had enough impact outside this country to influence American jean product planners who cater for a global market?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not directly, but indirectly. Â The fact that sales in a huge market like the UK went through the floor would be enough to shake up any corporation that likes to think it has its finger on the pulse.

You'll note I did say this is 'part' of the reason and not the only reason.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Off the topic, my mum has 68 trouser suits, which i think is slightly abnormal!

I have a shoe thing too but nowhere near the same scale of Kell's!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Maybe not, but then you're about 10 year's younger.

There is time. You will learn.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Maybe not, but then you're about 10 year's younger.
> 
> There is time. Â You will learn.


With your help, I could be the best! ;D

Worked out I am on 21 pairs, still a fair way to go!

Teach me oh wise one! 

Cheers

James


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You'll all be sorry when I sell them in a few years for stupid money...

Check out the store.

http://www.crookedtongues.com/store.php

Pristine unworn pair of 1985 Jordan I's - Yours for the rather small price of just Â£1600.










Or if you prefer, you could have a beat up second hand pair for Â£600


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No thanks - I'll take a clean uncluttered wardrobe space filled with clothes that I actually wear please. ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I have about 4 pairs of shoes which I usually only wear in the summer, for work or social do's. Or sandalls Â : Most of the time I prefer boots (Clarkes or Timberland) they are much more comfortable and longer lasting. I only ever wear trainers for doing mucky DIY or cycling.



> Pristine unworn pair of 1985 Jordan I's - Yours for the rather small price of just Â£1600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Â£1600 for a pair of trainers! What do you do with them - put them in a display cabinet in the lounge Â :

I think I have a pair of circa 1999 Hi-Tecs in my garage. They have some paint and oil splashes on them. Are they worth anything?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have 9 pairs of Paul Smith shoes, and about 30 pairs in total - maybe a few more 

I have just realised I have a quite a few pairs of shoes.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hah - you're just as big a girl as me.


----------

